# Dataone Call Center Number?



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 10, 2007)

3  @^$*%&*$6^&#(*^%#%*%&(#  days and that Net is givingg me "678" error. Remote Computer not responding.

And their office times get over before mine so I cant catch them in office [Lukcy them, I am so pissed I would smack someone there with a golfclub      ]

Can someone tell me their Call Center number. I am from Chinchwad Pune


----------



## contactram (Dec 10, 2007)

18004241600


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 10, 2007)

That doesnt work from Mobile...Is it a landline only?


----------



## Charley (Dec 10, 2007)

it is a lan line no ....... grab some chips and dinner , then sit and call them as you wont get connected soon .... it takes a lot of time .... 

Why dont you contact the tel exchange[broadband  section], they will help you out.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 25, 2008)

Bangalore number anybody ?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 25, 2008)

I think its all-india from bsnl landlines only. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## hansraj (Sep 25, 2008)

these bsnl call centre guys are no better let me tell u. Yesterday when i called them i felt like pulling all the hairs of my head. This guy asked, "Sir where is this city chandigarh", i said what do u mean n he said again " I am asking you that chandigarh is in which district!!!!" 
    Do you actually want to speak to these guys..... it looks like bsnl is employing the 10th dropouts for there call centres.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Mar 20, 2009)

Use 1500. I use that to book my complaints!!!


----------



## nvidia (Apr 8, 2009)

^Thanks for bumping that ancient thread


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 8, 2009)

From what I know each District has their own customer care center. You can try calling Bangalore and they won't help you. Or at least they didn't for me, they asked me to contact my district customer care center.


----------

